# Synapse Carbon 56 vs 58



## Marty McFly (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

I want to purchase a 2011 Synapse Carbon. The problem I have is that I have only been able to test ride a size 56. Thus far the 56 seams ok, but I'm wondering if the 58 would be a better fit. I don't have a place nearby that will do a pro-fitting. So far I've been to two shops, one has recommended a 56 and another a 58. Is there a material difference going from the 56 to a 58?

PS. I'm 6'0 and have a 33.7' (inseam).


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Im 6'0 too with a 32 inseam. I ride a 56. You might be on that edge there. So the 58 might work with a shorter stem and crunched down seatpost. The 56 with a longer stem and more visible seatpost. 

The top tube in the 58 will be 15 mm longer IIRC. Check the cdale website and look at the geometry table for the synapse to make a good comparison.


----------



## outbackhack (Aug 27, 2009)

To give you another datapoint, I'm 6' 1", 34" inseam and ride a 58cm carbon Synapse. Stock 110mm stem and the seatpost about 60mm above minimum height. Great bike so far.


----------



## Marty McFly (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate all your input. After finally finding a place that had a 58cm built-up I decided to go with the 56cm. The 56 felt a little more comfortable. I originally decided on the Synapse because it was an easier bike on the back, going with the 58 would have stretched me out more in which case I would have probably been better off with a SuperSix.

I've yet to determine if it feels snappier in the small size as some have claimed, but I can tell you that proportionally the 56 also looks a little better than the 58. Alas, only time will tell if it was the right decision. I guess the the worst that can happen is I'll sell it and get next years model ;-)


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> Thanks, I appreciate all your input. After finally finding a place that had a 58cm built-up I decided to go with the 56cm. The 56 felt a little more comfortable. I originally decided on the Synapse because it was an easier bike on the back, going with the 58 would have stretched me out more in which case I would have probably been better off with a SuperSix.
> 
> I've yet to determine if it feels snappier in the small size as some have claimed, but I can tell you that proportionally the 56 also looks a little better than the 58. Alas, only time will tell if it was the right decision. I guess the the worst that can happen is I'll sell it and get next years model ;-)


From me coming from the mtb world, that snappy feeling you get from a smaller frame is way more pronounce on an mtb rig because of how much you change your body position. IMHO its the same on the road. You get that snappy feeling because you can move the bike under you more. 

Go ride the new rig and report back!!!


----------

